# Aniline dye vs Spirit stain



## miles_hot (26 Nov 2009)

The US seems to use Aniline water based wood dyes where as we appear to lean towards Spirit Stains - I don't suppose they are the same thing; who services the UK market with Aniline dyes? 

Another thing- the dye/stains seem to want to be used on bare wood (understandable) however I have had some success with using finish oil to lubricate the final cuts durign woo turning to eliminate reduce tear out on end grain. When colouring to wood how do I minimise the tear out issue - or is it not an option and it is just down to better tool control and more sanding? 

Many thanks

Miles


----------

